# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this American man

## Oran Schlegel

5'11, brown eyes (light-leaning?), ectomorph-leaning, reddish brown/auburn hair with red beard.

Please classify me, and tell me where I would pass.

----------


## Joey37

With short hair, Germany.

----------


## Carlos

I think Ireland with Sweden.

----------


## mitty

Polish with Italian?

----------


## paul333

possibly American.

----------


## TardisBlue

I'm quite bad at this, but I'd say German, British and maybe Scandinavian.

----------


## davef

> I'm quite bad at this, but I'd say German, British and maybe Scandinavian.


I'm bad as well! My guess is your guess

----------


## Yetos

the forehead brings more South and East than Germany and NW Europe.

I would say S of Alps parallel, and east of 1rst meridian,

from Italy to Ukraine, from Slovakia to Greece,

forth and fifth pics, 
a mix of Dinaric, with some Med due to forehead,
and offcourse something Germanic but more Slavic.
Yet the jaw seems more Northern, spoecially in second pic

I would dare to say a part of Dalmatic

----------


## calf

Italian or greek

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

